# Flatbed Paper Cutters



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A paper cutter as a woodworking tool? You betcha! In cutting veneers and plastic laminate, a paper cutter like this will produce an exceptional 90 degree edge. 

If you cut strips of veneer or Formica type plastic laminate to fit, like in laminating a face frame, a paper cutter makes great cuts. Just a little pressure on the piece to be cut near the cutting edge to keep it from moving, pull the handle, and that's all it takes. It will cleanly cut cross grain. It beats using a snips, utility knife or an X-Acto knife.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Ever try using a mat cutter on veneer? Mines made to do a 30 inch cut 2 to 4 ply matboard in one slice, thicker with double passes.


----------



## stars1 (May 31, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> A paper cutter as a woodworking tool? You betcha! In cutting veneers and plastic laminate, a paper cutter like this will produce an exceptional 90 degree edge.
> 
> If you cut strips of veneer or Formica type plastic laminate to fit, like in laminating a face frame, a paper cutter makes great cuts. Just a little pressure on the piece to be cut near the cutting edge to keep it from moving, pull the handle, and that's all it takes. It will cleanly cut cross grain. It beats using a snips, utility knife or an X-Acto knife.


Thanks for sharing your paper cutter with us. It's a nice item.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> A paper cutter as a woodworking tool? You betcha! In cutting veneers and plastic laminate, a paper cutter like this will produce an exceptional 90 degree edge.
> 
> If you cut strips of veneer or Formica type plastic laminate to fit, like in laminating a face frame, a *paper cutter* makes great cuts. Just a little pressure on the piece to be cut near the cutting edge to keep it from moving, pull the handle, and that's all it takes. It will cleanly cut cross grain. It beats using a snips, utility knife or an X-Acto knife.





stars1 said:


> Thanks for sharing your paper cutter with us. It's a nice item.



Is there some reason you linked "paper cutter" in my second paragraph when you quoted?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Is there some reason you linked "paper cutter" in my second paragraph when you quoted?


 
Mike,
I didn't notice until you pointed it out.

Only a couple of posts. Generating hits to his page??? SPAMer???

Recently I attended a "Seminar" on how to sell on the web. The thing by the people who put on the seminar was hosting an e-store for you at a price. The major thrust of the seminar was to create a web presence with pictures and links to sell a wide variety of items ALL BY DROP SHIPPING. They implied that "Brown" will support this type of business. (And why not? Their business is shipping goods.)

What I think that we are seeing here is something related to this virtual e-store. In all honesty his technique is clever but not very ethical.

BTW - How do you keep the edge of the HPL from cracking when using the paper cutter?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrich said:


> BTW - How do you keep the edge of the HPL from cracking when using the paper cutter?



If you have a good guillotine arm paper cutter (not a cheapo plastic one), it will cut veneers up to 1/16", and 1/32" - 1/16" HPL without a problem. If you take a flat board and hold down the veneer or mica close to the cut line, it comes out clean. The stroke of the arm should be quick.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> If you have a good guillotine arm paper cutter (not a cheapo plastic one), it will cut veneers up to 1/16", and 1/32" - 1/16" HPL without a problem. If you take a flat board and hold down the veneer or mica close to the cut line, it comes out clean. The stroke of the arm should be quick.


 
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep, I've been using one of those for years to cut veneer and other than some touble with 1/16" oak veneer splintering a bit at the cut line I've never had a problem.


----------

